# IBX - Imagion Biosystems



## System (16 May 2017)

Imagion Biosystems operates within the medical device and imaging sector and is focused on developing the MagSense™ product and partnering with leading industry players to commercialise the MagSense™ instrument and associated diagnostic tests.

It is anticipated that IBX will list on the ASX during May 2017.

https://imagionbiosystems.com


----------



## Sean K (18 July 2019)

WOW, this looks interesting. 

*IMAGION BIOSYSTEMS LIMITED(ASX: IBX)*

18 July 2019

Imagion Biosystems receives FDA Breakthrough Device Designation

MELBOURNE — Imagion Biosystems Limited (ASX: IBX) (the Company), a company dedicated to improving healthcare through the earlier detection of cancer, today announced that it has received notification from the Center for Devices and Radiological Health (CDRH) of the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) that the MagSense System and Test for staging HER2 breast cancer has qualified for and been granted designation as a Breakthrough Device.


----------



## barney (22 July 2019)

Looking like an inside day around the .05 cent mark so as expected technically. As you say @kennas, if the technology of these diagnostic machines gets to production stage, the impact could be massive for the healthcare sector.


----------



## barney (25 October 2019)

kennas said:


> WOW, this looks interesting.




It did ….. It certainly pays to be nimble at the Spec end though …  Chart tells the story.

If I were a suspicious fellow, I'd be questioning the sequence of events


----------



## frugal.rock (23 May 2020)

Probably a good time to dust off the thread?
So, similar to BUD, IBX seems to have bounced off it's generally long term down trend showing impressive movement and volume over the last 4 weeks or so. 
Product development continues and I really hope this is a "watch this space" kind of deal.
Holding a small parcel. 
In at 0.026 and waiting for the results of this current minor pullback.
F.Rock


----------



## frugal.rock (25 May 2020)

Pullback over!
Forward march!


----------



## frugal.rock (6 July 2020)

DYOR.


----------



## barney (6 July 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> DYOR.




Well done "Rock" .... These aren't for the faint hearted


----------



## frugal.rock (6 July 2020)

Haha, not for me either!
They always move when I am not holding!
Grrr.
BUD looks like it is on the move again also. Consolidated for a while.
Not currently holding it either!
Hopefully Thor doesn't make me thor... (I have moved to the long game strategy... slow and steady, right?!)


----------



## barney (6 July 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> (I have moved to the long game strategy... slow and steady, right?!)




I'm personally much slower now days ... but also much UN-steadier

Sorry, I thought you caught the move on this one ... bugger if not

However, if this turns out to be the second thrust higher and the fundamentals have improved there might/should be another trade in it ......  Back on the watchlist, cheers


----------



## frugal.rock (6 July 2020)

There's too many to keep an eye on B, thus the desire to go the longer weekly  mechanical game. 
Incentiapay was another one recently...


----------



## frugal.rock (22 July 2020)

"All I want for Christmas is my 2 front teeth."
Break out material, maybe, based on today's volume. DYOR
Not holding. Disgraced.


----------



## rnr (22 July 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> "All I want for Christmas is my 2 front teeth"



and guess what, you're wish almost came true!
One giant toothpick to keep those fangs looking good.


----------



## frugal.rock (25 August 2020)

52 week high hit today....
$0.105.  the joys of the "big one that got away".
Still not holding....
I need a better system, my brain has memory holes. Access denied.


----------



## frugal.rock (1 September 2020)

Looking like having another go at pushing through 10 cent, for anyone interested.
Not held.


----------



## barney (1 September 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Looking like having another go at pushing through 10 cent, for anyone interested. Not held.




Broke my normal discretionary logic and bought this a couple of days ago at 9.7 cents.  

Could have gotten it $700 cheaper if I'd waited 48 hours (shouldn't have broken my rules ... but discretionary means I have no rules) 

I thought it looked like pushing through the 10 cents back then as you say Rock .... making hard work of it, but that is the norm at this level .... If the move is fair dinkum it could line wipe the 10.5 when the big traders are set.

Might be a a bit more heat at this level yet but Buyers were coming from off screen today so who knows

Should have paid more attention to you back in July and be sitting on 100% gain lol


----------



## barney (8 September 2020)

Posted this in the Potential Breakout thread simply because its getting to the pointy end. 

I'm in way late but lots of recent Volume and each down push and corresponding re-test from the High to Low of the Range is getting shorter (Time-wise). 

All depends on who has been doing the buying as to whether it jumps the 10 cent creek or not. If it does manage to break, a quick 20% gain to 12 cents looks likely as a starter, but same possibility to the downside .... each way bet at the moment.


----------



## PatMC (7 October 2020)

barney said:


> Posted this in the Potential Breakout thread simply because its getting to the pointy end.
> 
> I'm in way late but lots of recent Volume and each down push and corresponding re-test from the High to Low of the Range is getting shorter (Time-wise).
> 
> ...





Interesting announcement, should help with the upward trend.

Thoughts?


----------



## barney (7 October 2020)

PatMC said:


> Thoughts?




The BIO space is tough to time.  There were plenty of Punters happy to bail after the mini spike on the news today. 

This is the kind of Stock that one day might let you retire in the Bahamas, or alternatively beg for food on the streets ... depending on their results!

I like their technology ..... and accumulating pre results is how I prefer to play it, but Time will see some ups and downs. 

I'm still in, so If you are also in @PatMC  .... good luck to both of us!


----------



## PatMC (8 October 2020)

barney said:


> The BIO space is tough to time.  There were plenty of Punters happy to bail after the mini spike on the news today.
> 
> This is the kind of Stock that one day might let you retire in the Bahamas, or alternatively beg for food on the streets ... depending on their results!
> 
> ...





What bar in the bahamas do you want to meet?


----------



## barney (8 October 2020)

PatMC said:


> What bar in the bahamas do you want to meet?




Lol ... I've never been outside Australia ... but the Moon Bar looks pretty cool


----------



## barney (12 November 2020)

barney said:


> All depends on who has been doing the buying as to whether it jumps the 10 cent creek or not. If it does manage to break, a quick 20% gain to 12 cents looks likely as a starter, but same possibility to the downside .... each way bet at the moment.
> 
> 
> View attachment 108884





2 months later we are back near the same level. Clinical trials soon. Probably see a bit more pushing and shoving for a couple of weeks.


----------



## barney (17 November 2020)

Behaving as suspected. If the trials are proven successful late this year, this could easily go exponential. (holding)


----------



## tech/a (17 November 2020)

Ducks happy.


----------



## Austwide (19 November 2020)

IBX in trading halt until 23/11 at their request pending news.


----------



## barney (19 November 2020)

Austwide said:


> IBX in trading halt until 23/11 at their request pending news.




Yep, the dreaded Cap Raise (again)

Management had hinted they would likely have another CR in a recent interview so not too surprised.
I just hope they don't discount too much.  VWAP possibly around 12 cents, so a 20% discount would raise at around 10 cents

I'm ok with 10 cents if they bring a heavy hitter to the table (Siemens would be handy  )  But if they throw a lot of shares at someone for 8.5 cents or similar, it would be a bit of a slap in the face for the average punters/supporters.

The announcement states a "potential" capital raise ..... Unusual wording, "potential".  

Lets hope its a serious player getting set because the Company is super confident with the upcoming trials, rather than an each way bet just in case things don't go well


----------



## barney (23 November 2020)

barney said:


> But if they throw a lot of shares at someone for 8.5 cents or similar, it would be a bit of a slap in the face for the average punters/supporters.




I must have been channeling the cap raise price ... 8.5 cents it is.   Cheap shares for the big end of town.

The good thing is the SP has held up unbelievably with plenty of buyers up to 11.5 cents which endorses the positivity for the upcoming trials.


----------



## frugal.rock (24 November 2020)

Wow. I don't hold.
Pumpty Humpty .... good one Barney.


----------



## barney (24 November 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Pumpty Humpty




Lol ..... Does look a bit weird to be trading at 15 cents one day after an 8.5 cent Cap Raise  

Not complaining of course ... Just hope the bus keeps picking up passengers


----------



## barney (14 December 2020)

Had posted up a Chart scenario previously but my computer had a spaz attack ......

In brief .....The chart says it all ..... 

Plan A ... Above 16 cents in the next day or two then 20 cents WILL happen ...... Below 14 cents in the same time frame, then more time required before plan A  

Picture perfect Spec chart ... All we need now is positive news! (Likely just before Xmas  )


----------



## barney (31 December 2020)

barney said:


> Below 14 cents in the same time frame, then more time required before plan A




IBX is my Major pick for the 2021 yearly comp.

Recent price action turned out to be plan B ... kind of expected given Trial results will not be known for a couple of months into the New Year I assume.

Its at the stage it could double overnight on good news or halve overnight on ordinary news.  Management seem pretty confident of long term success.


----------



## dutchie (1 January 2021)

IBX ready to fly.  Bullish if it breaks $0.17.  May revisit this level before shooting higher to $0.38 +


----------



## barney (1 January 2021)

dutchie said:


> IBX ready to fly.  Bullish if it breaks $0.17.
> May revisit this level before shooting higher to $0.38 +




I like the sound of 38 cents @dutchie  Agree, over 16 cents/breaking 17 will be in blue sky territory where anything could happen.  It's one of those stocks that could do anything if they prove their technology.

Current rotation between 13.5 and 14.5 cents actually looks healthy to me. With the Trial results still a while off, the Day Traders will be trying to time any pushes to their best advantage.  If we hover around 14-16 cents till then all is fine.


----------



## dutchie (1 January 2021)

barney said:


> I like the sound of 38 cents @dutchie  Agree, over 16 cents/breaking 17 will be in blue sky territory where anything could happen.  It's one of those stocks that could do anything if they prove their technology.
> 
> Current rotation between 13.5 and 14.5 cents actually looks healthy to me. With the Trial results still a while off, the Day Traders will be trying to time any pushes to their best advantage.  If we hover around 14-16 cents till then all is fine.




Yes agree, price bouncing within triangle is positive. Price might hit resistance line of triangle and then support line of triangle before moving higher.


----------



## Miner (6 January 2021)

IBX belongs to @barney  and it does not matter, if both of have top picks for this one, Barney is real winner.


			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02322851-3A558149?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		

This study is going to make or break for IBX.


----------



## Ada95 (7 January 2021)

I don't care what the charts say, this is my top pick for 2021 because _any sniff _of success in humans with this HER2 study will confirm the proof of concept, and IBX will blow. 
Unlike RHY, which is solving a useful problem, it's quite specific. HER2 is just one of many medical issues that could be detected earlier with this technology. 

The trial is 6-9 months, but I would suggested that we'll hear word on the capability of the technology. When that happens, if positive, the ASX couldn't catch them to given them a speeding ticket. It'll go 50c+ in a week.


----------



## Ada95 (8 January 2021)

It seems I failed to properly finish a sentence.
I meant to suggest we'll probably hear one way or another in the first half of the year, prior to completion of that particular study.

Then hold onto your hats!


----------



## Miner (8 January 2021)

Ada95 said:


> It seems I failed to properly finish a sentence.
> I meant to suggest we'll probably hear one way or another in the first half of the year, prior to completion of that particular study.
> 
> Then hold onto your hats!



Looks like you could not sleep without completing the unfinished sentence. That's a dedication.
I also could not sleep without seeing you completing the sentence. Now will sleep well. LOL


----------



## barney (8 January 2021)

barney said:


> Current rotation between 13.5 and 14.5 cents actually looks healthy to me.
> With the Trial results still a while off, the Day Traders will be trying to time any pushes to their best advantage.
> If we hover around 14-16 cents till then all is fine.




IBX has been Accumulated for a while now so assuming the heavy hitters have been doing the buying, it's fair to suggest that this morning they decided the 14 cent level is done and dusted.

Today's "Friday Push" looks nicely timed.  With the healthy uptick, it should be on Punter's radars over the weekend.

With above 17 being basically blue sky, and the recent accumulation at 14, I think 21 cents (14+ 50%) could easily be tested before the end of next week. (my opinion of course so take with a grain of salt🧐 )

All still Speculation until Trial results are known so am expecting some Roller Coasting till then😆😧😫😲


----------



## barney (16 February 2021)

Ticking up a little today to 18 cents. 

Given what Bard 1 (BD1) SP has done the last few days, you'd have to think IBX might get similar attention if their current Trials prove positive. 

Management have always been confident in their technology ... Waiting game.


----------



## barney (17 February 2021)

Had a bo-peep at 20 cents for a few minutes. Still ticking away nicely at each level. Currently settled at 19 cents. Positive movement.


----------



## barney (17 February 2021)

Closed in Double-Top territory on the highs of the day on good Volume. 

Normally you would expect an Inside day tomorrow, but closing on the high gives it hope of breaking higher.


----------



## barney (30 April 2021)

Things have taken a bad turn for IBX since late February.

Clinical trials to prove up their "breast cancer" technology were set down to start but it seems no one is interested in becoming the first guinea pig for the nano particle injections.

Nothing has changed regarding their belief in the effectiveness of the technology, but without clinical data to prove to the market it works, it is ground hog day for this little battler

Given the time elapsed since the preparation for the trials was announced, it looks a bit untidy for management

The market is currently judging them on their apparent lack of ability to get the job done.

Currently down from last post (Feb 17th) around 21-22 cents to hit a low of 9.4 cents today.    

Life in the Bio business can be volatile.  Punters are in no mood to sit around and wait it seems

Nothing has really changed other than the time required to achieve anything just got longer

I'm expecting management to pull their socks up and get something sorted so I bit the bullet and bought more

Could be foolish, could be famous, lol. Time will tell. Bottom draw for 6 months.


----------



## Sean K (30 April 2021)

barney said:


> Things have taken a bad turn for IBX since late February.




There doesn't seem to have been an ann to support this disaster. Quite bizaar. Pretty painful chart if you were a buy and holder. WTF's goin on?


----------



## barney (30 April 2021)

kennas said:


> There doesn't seem to have been an ann to support this disaster. Quite bizaar. Pretty painful chart if you were a buy and holder.




At face value it looks a bit ordinary for the SP @kennas  (Their Quarterly 4C had the details)

I'm fortunate that my initial BUY was just under 10 cents, so still  only a little under water even after this current down spike

I still think this could be one of those situations where accumulating could prove very lucrative (time frame unknown) 


My point of view at this stage:

I think the market has over reacted, but that doesn't mean it won't go lower of course

I personally bought more on the way down at 11 cents  9.8 cents  and today at 8.8 cents


Until their technology is disproven, I will continue to accumulate.  No guts no glory in the Spec space 

Time can either reward or screw you up with Speccies of course 



We are dealing with a Company that may have a definitive solution to saving *millions of lives* with early detection of Cancer

The Market is currently discounting that potential because the Company 

Cannot find distressed Cancer patients who wish to participate in their Trials


Humans are basically selfish even when they are healthy and well.

If someone is suffering Cancer, you can't blame them for not wishing to get involved in a medical "trial"


Fundamentally, they still have about $13 million in the coffers.  Very early days for this little battler in my view 

ps If it gets back to 6 cents, there will be trucks lining up from Bathurst to Bourke, lol   (in my opinion of course)


----------



## Miner (30 April 2021)

barney said:


> At face value it looks a bit ordinary for the SP @kennas  (Their Quarterly 4C had the details)
> 
> I'm fortunate that my initial BUY was just under 10 cents, so still  only a little under water even after this current down spike
> 
> ...



Can they divert their research on Covid - some countries will offer plenty of distress cases to apply research. 
Fortunately for us and unfortunately for cancer researchers, the recovery rate from cancer is much higher now.


----------



## barney (11 May 2021)

Miner said:


> Can they divert their research on Covid - some countries will offer plenty of distress cases to apply research.
> Fortunately for us and unfortunately for cancer researchers, the recovery rate from cancer is much higher now.



There was some suggestion around the traps that Management should have sourced participants for their "Trial" from some less privileged OS countries and offered some reasonable remuneration for their involvement.

As it stands, Management have been basically silent since the SP decimation which is also poor form

I still think it will eventually bounce once they get some trial participants, and likely bounce hard,

But I let all mine go a few days ago at 8.9 cents.

At this point in time, that was the correct decision, but the sniff of good news could see the cat jump high very quickly. Watching.


----------



## barney (8 November 2021)

Been a tough few months for this little battler.  The share price looks like its starting to rise from it's slumber.

Recent announcement of additional sites for their clinical trials plus more patients have signed up.

(I hold a few )


----------



## barney (22 November 2021)

2 weeks later we've seen

A move on good Volume.  Inside day/retrace. 2nd move and now second retrace to the 50% double bottom level

It should be ready to move one way or the  other now

I managed to snag a few more this morning at 084 .... Up now please, lol


----------



## greggles (17 March 2022)

IBX has broken its more than four month downtrend after reporting an encouraging update regarding its first in-human HER2 Breast Cancer Study. The study group consisted of five patients.

No safety issues have been reported, all patients have tolerated the administration and dosage, and the imaging agent, as administered, is capable of reaching the lymph nodes.

So, the good news is... no bad news!


----------



## barney (17 March 2022)

greggles said:


> So, the good news is... no bad news!




Not long home .... Welcome surprise.  Still down on this overall but always happy to see a positive jump.


----------



## barney (8 July 2022)

IBX has been doing it tough in recent months, but they apparently are finding more test patients.

Recent price increase on low/modest Volume makes it hard to know if there is any substance to it, but any sniff of good news could make it jump quickly

Still holding a core amount.


----------



## Faramir (28 September 2022)

I am choosing <b>IBX</b> for October 2022 tipping comp.

I know nothing about this company. I don’t need to know, it’s only for a tipping comp. 😀

Seriously, I hope that they find success in their MagSense HER2 breast cancer imaging agent.


----------



## barney (29 September 2022)

Faramir said:


> I know nothing about this company. I don’t need to know, it’s only for a tipping comp. 😀




Been a tough old road for IBX. The covid lockdowns caused a lot of issues for them finding candidates for their trials. They are apparently getting back on track, but there may be some weary punters still suffering. 

I held on to a few just in case they eventually prove their "science" and the share price goes up 400% overnight  .  Stranger things have happened in the bio arena.


----------



## Faramir (1 December 2022)

I am choosing *IBX* for December tipping comp.

Here is a chart. I have nothing else to add.


----------

